# America First is bad, eh.



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This slimy little POS needs to be sent packing.



> Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has told governors from across the US to ditch the "America First" motto.





> President Donald Trump has made "America First" his mantra, shaping his policies on trade and immigration. But Mr Trudeau, who is a fierce advocate of free trade, told the governors protectionist policies "kill growth". "And that hurts the very workers these measures are nominally intended to protect. Once we travel down that road, it can quickly become a cycle of tit-for-tat, a race to the bottom, where all sides lose," Mr Trudeau said.


Trudeau tells US governors to ditch 'America First' - BBC News


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sad he met with our governor...stay the H away better yet stay up north and STFU!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy tells Trudeau what he can do...:vs_laugh:



Sasquatch said:


> This slimy little POS needs to be sent packing.
> 
> Trudeau tells US governors to ditch 'America First' - BBC News


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

We could just declare war on Canada and send two or three guys to accept their apologies and surrender.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

America First is much better than the policy he pursues: Canada Last. Socialist retard.


----------



## Summergirl1145 (Jul 17, 2017)

I glad this thread was started. I listened to the President's speech then the companies speak until the news channel cut into the middle of it. I thought it was very empowering. Thumbs down to Trudeau. And I thought he was our friend. :vs_sob: Does anyone know where you can find a list of companies that make American only products?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I love many parts of Canada and many people from Canada. However their Socialist tendancies as of late are tiresome and boorish at best and Anti-Liberty at worst. Whenever I hear someone mention the Canadian Healthcare system, I remind them that Canada has the ability to socialize medicine because they have the biggest baddest Muther Hunkin' Armed Forces to the South of them, protecting their asses.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

White Shadow said:


> We could just declare war on Canada and send two or three guys to accept their apologies and surrender.


I have little use for Canada. They cheat at every thing and do live by the own BS. When it comes to some of their military ,they are a different breed . I have served along side some of them , they are not a bunch of wimps like a lot of NATO. You will have a fight on your hands.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have worked with many Canadians and attended many meetings in Canada. I have seen a beautiful country and some great people ... I said some, most are dumbass socialistic whiners.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> I have little use for Canada. They cheat at every thing and do live by the own BS. When it comes to some of their military ,they are a different breed . I have served along side some of them , they are not a bunch of wimps like a lot of NATO. You will have a fight on your hands.


It's the gubment that would surrender. If the only objective is to toss their ridiculous overlords out on their posteriors would their military resist or offer us a ride to the capital?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My dad retired after 35 years in the Canadian Military.... he is a conservatives conservative. Pro-business and all for hard work

my 2 sisters... are from the gimme school of social justice.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Justin Trudeau is just another ultra leftist and he and his government should be treated as such. The Canucks can run Canada as they please and the Us will do as it pleases. Such comments come from buttholes.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

Trudeau little French girlieman . His best move is surrender, French! White obama


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If I understand the Canadian tax system, . . . they pay a lot more tax (overall) than we do.

More tax money to spend, . . . means you can have a bigger socialistic party. 

Canada can keep it all.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't know I ended up here in this fossilized thread, but,
Justin is just another slime ball politico just like his father was.
Both suffer/d from the Napoleonic complex, must be a French thing I guess.
I expect Justin to do the Philippe Pétain thing if we have to face Putin on the battlefield.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I don't know I ended up here in this fossilized thread, but,
> Justin is just another slime ball politico just like his father was.
> Both suffer/d from the Napoleonic complex, must be a French thing I guess.
> I expect Justin to do the Philippe Pétain thing if we have to face Putin on the battlefield.


I'm more worried about this country. Most of the sheep are now going after those of us who have declined the jab. A friend today had that happen to her.

The "vaccine" won't stop you from getting the virus, it may lessen the effects and it won't stop you from spreading it. Their words, not mine. Yet now only those who have the jab can peacefully participate in life. If you haven't received it then you are not welcome. 

On the battlefield, if we have to face Putin and/or Xi, we as a country are toast. According to a recent report given to the congress, we are so far behind them it's scary. It will be civilians fighting a guerrilla war on our own land.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I've come to the conclusion one country could offer free TV's and the other free vodka and 50% of the population would ask them how they can help.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

White Shadow said:


> We could just declare war on Canada and send two or three guys to accept their apologies and surrender.


You'd probably roll over the liberal, socialists, woke infested cities like Toronto, Vancouver and Montreal with little resistance, but once you get out into the real Canada your gonna have some tough sledding. We wouldn't take kindly to any foreign invader. I'd also remind you that 3 out of the top five world record sniper kills belong to Canadians. The current record holder was/is a member of our JTF-2 special forces unit and you are not going to want to get within 3,871 yards of his place. 

Godspeed


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------

